

A Disabled Honduran Man Who Has Been Building A Homemade Helicopter (short film) - yankoff
https://vimeo.com/35545694

======
yankoff
This guy has been doing this project for more than 50 years.
[http://www.indiegogo.com/round2everythingisincredible/x/1841...](http://www.indiegogo.com/round2everythingisincredible/x/1841123)

